# Hackintosh 2018...



## synthpunk (Dec 17, 2017)

How long before someone does a 18 core (iMac pro) clone, will it be possible ?


----------



## samphony (Dec 17, 2017)

Mid/end 2018? If at all?


----------



## tav.one (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm slowly getting interested in this as well.
After watching CH's latest Vlog video, I started considering the iMac Pro, but when I checked, the base model costs $6,400 in my country as compared to $3,999 in US
The difference is ridiculous & I can't wait until 2019 to get the new Mac Pro (which as I can expect will also be 1.5x the price in my country) to replace my tiny 2011 iMac.

Is Hackintosh easy enough to build these days and are they as stable as Apple's?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 25, 2018)

I found every time I researched it the only conclusion I could come to was can of worms (American slang). Happy with my 6 core vader helmet for now, will probably get some extra years out it by upgrading the processor one day.



itstav said:


> I'm slowly getting interested in this as well.
> After watching CH's latest Vlog video, I started considering the iMac Pro, but when I checked, the base model costs $6,400 in my country as compared to $3,999 in US
> The difference is ridiculous & I can't wait until 2019 to get the new Mac Pro (which as I can expect will also be 1.5x the price in my country) to replace my tiny 2011 iMac.
> 
> Is Hackintosh easy enough to build these days and are they as stable as Apple's?


----------



## tav.one (Feb 25, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I found every time I researched it the only conclusion I could come to was can of worms (American slang). Happy with my 6 core vader helmet for now, will probably get some extra years out it by upgrading the processor one day.



Getting a refurbished 6 Core Vader Helmet would be better than Hackintosh, in your opinion?
I just want it to run my (almost) all Spitfire orchestral template.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 25, 2018)

For me it is fine, yes. You might look at a 8 core for some extra future proofing. And yes, the Apple refurb store is the way to go IMO.

Saying that and as you probably know Christian just went to a Imac Pro 10K model as his vader helmet 8 core was slowing down (who knows for what reasons). But he does run Logic along with PT and video on his main setup usually.



tav.one said:


> Getting a refurbished 6 Core Vader Helmet would be better than Hackintosh, in your opinion?
> I just want it to run my (almost) all Spitfire orchestral template.


----------



## jmauz (Feb 25, 2018)

I've been running several hackintoshes...the oldest one has been running strong for 4 years now. I can count on one hand how many crashes I've had. The newest one is an 8 core with 128 gigs of ram. It cost me about half the price of a comparable Mac Pro. It does take a little time and tinkering to get to work properly but it's really not difficult. 

Here's a list of hardware (you would use this to avoid compatibility issues):
https://www.tonymacx86.com/buyersguide/february/2018/

Here are the instructions you would need to follow:
https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/...ierra-on-any-supported-intel-based-pc.235474/

If you want to take the plunge and need help feel free to get in touch.


----------



## tav.one (Feb 25, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> his vader helmet 8 core was slowing down (who knows for what reasons)



Yup I'd also like to know why.

@jmauz Thanks, I signed up on Tonymacx forum an hour ago and was checking the beginner's guides.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 25, 2018)

jmauz said:


> I've been running several hackintoshes...the oldest one has been running strong for 4 years now. I can count on one hand how many crashes I've had. The newest one is an 8 core with 128 gigs of ram. It cost me about half the price of a comparable Mac Pro. It does take a little time and tinkering to get to work properly but it's really not difficult.
> 
> Here's a list of hardware (you would use this to avoid compatibility issues):
> https://www.tonymacx86.com/buyersguide/february/2018/
> ...




last time i tried (5+yrs ago) having to play connect the dots on which driver, or app worked or didnt work w the hakcingtonsh version i had was a hassle. is that still a thing?


----------



## jonathanprice (Feb 25, 2018)

jmauz said:


> The newest one is an 8 core with 128 gigs of ram.



Hey @jmauz , are the specs for an 8-core/128-gig on the tonymac page? I'm only seeing the 4-core/64-gig build.


----------



## tav.one (Feb 25, 2018)

jonathanprice said:


> Hey @jmauz , are the specs for an 8-core/128-gig on the tonymac page? I'm only seeing the 4-core/64-gig build.



iMac Pro Hackintosh - https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/...c-pro-successful-build-extended-guide.229353/


----------



## jonathanprice (Feb 25, 2018)

tav.one said:


> iMac Pro Hackintosh - https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/...c-pro-successful-build-extended-guide.229353/



Thanks @tav.one !


----------



## jmauz (Feb 25, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> last time i tried (5+yrs ago) having to play connect the dots on which driver, or app worked or didnt work w the hakcingtonsh version i had was a hassle. is that still a thing?



If you use the buyers guide you shouldn't have driver issues. I never have. In terms of apps working, IME if the app is compatible with the OS version you're running it won't be an issue...same as if it was running on Apple hardware...


----------



## jmauz (Feb 25, 2018)

jonathanprice said:


> Thanks @tav.one !


Yep, this is the build I'm running (with a few changes). The machine is a monster and it's rock solid. Do the math - considerably cheaper than Apple hardware.


----------



## tav.one (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm also seeing a lot of successful Hackintosh builds with Ryzen CPUs, does anyone from Audio/Music world have any experience with Ryzens and can elaborate if its better for our usage?


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 16, 2019)

I am building one right now. Just waiting for the wifi card to finish it, but so far, everything went well, except for one thing I overlooked. Luckily, the guys at tonymacx are really helpful - way better than Apple care! :-D
And to be clear: building that thing I just stuck to what others wrote! I am by no means very knowledgeable about PCs or hacking ... follow one of the „golden builds“ and you’ll be fine!


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 16, 2019)

tav.one said:


> I'm also seeing a lot of successful Hackintosh builds with Ryzen CPUs, does anyone from Audio/Music world have any experience with Ryzens and can elaborate if its better for our usage?


Nothing is impossible, but unless you want to become a the best Mac hacker (or whatever that is called) and rather want to get back to work quickly ... stick with one of the golden builds! Currently, Z390 Motherboards (combined with an i9 9900k in my case) is your best bet. You may even buy 128gb Ram. This is you limitation, if you want a working system, quickly: You cannot build a comparable machine to the upcoming Mac Pro (with 1,5 tb of ram and 28 cores, etc.) easily, as you would need to use AMD or Intel i9 X-Series or even Xeon for that kind of system. This is only something for the hackers! But if you want that kind of power, you can build a PC VEpro machine next to the Hackintosh ... the Hackintosh will be very good for running Cubase/Logic and lots of Plugins, while the slave machine(s) will run thousands of voices on Kontakt. Way better performance this way than one top line Mac Pro is going to posses! - for a fraction of the price ...


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 16, 2019)

People are already running beta Catalina successfully on Hackintoshes. So Logic 10.4.6 and beyond should be OK. My other DAW is now Bitwig and it'll pretty much run on anything. 

My heavily upgraded Mac Pro 5.1 is starting to run into upgrade dead ends. (Just found out about Massive X not working on them, etc., etc.) I might see how far I can go into all the possible fixes in the next couple months just to keep it somewhat happening. Then I will have to make a decision on which way to go when the new Mac Pros actually show up and we can see features/pricing. 

I've seen impressive Hackintoshes that equal 14 core iMac Pros. That would be a difference of $3K to $9K for the iMac Pro. Will the new Mac Pros make me feel comfortable enough to spend maybe $12K as opposed to $3K? I don't know yet. I'd definitely use a pro builder to put it together and that way I'd have a resource if things get sticky. 

Heavily considering Hackintosh especially since you can get multiple Thunderbolt 3, HDMI and USB 3.1 variants on motherboards now. 

.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 16, 2019)

Jack Weaver said:


> My heavily upgraded Mac Pro 5.1 is starting to run into upgrade dead ends.



Have you put in a Metal-supporting graphics card so you can run Mojave, Jack?


----------



## IFM (Jul 16, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Have you put in a Metal-supporting graphics card so you can run Mojave, Jack?



I did that with mine and it works beautifully. I’m only missing thunderbolt now.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 17, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Have you put in a Metal-supporting graphics card so you can run Mojave, Jack?


Yes, I’ve done that. 

.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 17, 2019)

Jack Weaver said:


> Yes, I’ve done that.
> 
> .



And you’re running into programs that can’t be updated because your (our) machine won’t support them?

That’s odd.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 17, 2019)

IFM said:


> I did that with mine and it works beautifully. I’m only missing thunderbolt now.



Apple-recommended RX560 here. I have no use for Thunderbolt. 

But I’m not going to update all my 32-bit programs to run the next macOS. This machine is frozen.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 17, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> And you’re running into programs that can’t be updated because your (our) machine won’t support them?
> 
> That’s odd.


Let's start with lack of AVX. 

.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 17, 2019)

So far, Massive-X is the only program I can think of that won't run on the 5,1 MacPro. We still have a few more years on these machines.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 17, 2019)

Jack Weaver said:


> Let's start with lack of AVX



Okay... except that I have no idea what that is. 



Dewdman42 said:


> So far, Massive-X is the only program I can think of that won't run on the 5,1 MacPro. We still have a few more years on these machines.



Why won't it run on a 5,1?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 17, 2019)

Because of AVX, which the Xeon processors on the 5,1 don't have.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 18, 2019)

I am part of testing my system on the new Opencore Project over at Insanelymac:








OpenCore Development


OpenCorePkg / Documentation / Configuration Template / Bugtracker Discussion and installation should be done in a separate thread! This thread is for development only! Current status as of April 2019: Support for UEFI and DuetPkg (legacy) booting APFS and HFS+ compatibility ACPI patcher (adding, ...



www.insanelymac.com





And there is a lovely guide here 




__





Getting-Started-With-OpenCore


A guide For OpenCore



insanelymacdiscord.github.io





Also a Discord channel for discussing all this and getting quick support on hardware/software for both Clover and Opencore








Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discordapp.com





There are a few people who have 18-Core iMac Pro clones

I am thinking about building, either a 16-Core one or an 18-Core machine
Performance is stable on the OC system and you get some better results too

As this is more of a combining with Clover+Ozmosis... it is closer to a real mac because it is designed to support the efi drivers and support better too 

Looking forward to the future, where I don't pay the Apple overhead of $8K for a nice macOS machine


----------

